# Family Car Travel in the 1920s



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

No seat belts or car seats here for this big family, of course cars were a bit slower way back then.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2016)

Nice photo SeaBreeze.  One big bump and the four in the back will be left behind. I guess that's what they called the rumble seat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

I wonder if those parents seated the kids by their favorites.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 19, 2016)

I count 14 kids. Must have been 'good' catholics.


----------

